# YouTube sans l'application YouTube ,



## bertol65 (22 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour 
Est il possible de visionner des vidéos sur YouTube sur IPad sans passer par l'application intégrée ?
Je cherche à copier les adresses des vidéos visionnées comme sur mon Mac avec Safari.
Y a t il un moyen d'avoir des raccourcis clavier comme sur le Mac. Pomme Z, ou Pomme C par exemple ?
Merci.


----------



## lineakd (23 Octobre 2012)

> Est il possible de visionner des vidéos sur YouTube sur IPad sans passer par l'application intégrée ?


@bertol65, oui par safari de l'ios.


> Je cherche à copier les adresses des vidéos visionnées comme sur mon Mac avec Safari.


Veux tu dire comme ceci?


> *How do I save an embedded HTML5 video from Safari to GoodReader?* There's an easy way to save an embedded HTML5 video currently opened  in Safari. You have to create a special bookmark in Safari first. Later,  when you'll have a webpage with an embedded HTML5 video opened in  Safari, you can simply select this special bookmark, and the video file  will be downloaded to GoodReader. To create this special bookmark, open  GoodReader's settings, General section, and tap the button called *Bookmark for video*. Then go to Safari and create a new bookmark. Bookmarking absolutely any page will do. Name this bookmark, for example, *Save video to GoodReader*. Then press the bookmark button, and then *Edit*.  Select this new bookmark. Now Safari will let you modify an address of  this bookmark. Delete the old address and paste the text from the  pasteboard (GoodReader has prepared this special text for you). Save the  modified bookmark address.





> Y a t il un moyen d'avoir des raccourcis clavier comme sur le Mac. Pomme Z, ou Pomme C par exemple ?


Voici une discussion sur le sujet des raccourcis, à tester avec l'application safari.


----------



## bertol65 (24 Octobre 2012)

Donc sans goodreader pas possible. Quant aux raccourcis clavier pas possible non plus à
Moins d'avoir un clavier externe.
Décidément y a vraiment plein d'inconvénient avec l'Ipad!
Si j'avais su ça et tous les autres inconvénients j'aurai pris un vrai ordinateur portable comme le MacBook Air !


----------

